# orion concept 97 1 amplifier rare old school



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

like title says pretty much mint works perfect check it out,sorry don't know how to make link but here's the item number 221189205764


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice. So do you have the DIN Cable too?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^ X2 ?


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

No I'm sorry but no din cable


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying to sell to help fund a new set of amps


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

going to be a tough sale without the din cable.

GLWS


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

Why is that


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

wamba said:


> Why is that


People that buy this sort of amplifier are Old School nuts. They prefer that their old school amplifiers are complete. This amplifier would have had a din cable in the box with the amp. Orion did this to eliminate noisy RCA's by using the din connection and an outboard orion processor such as the 500EQM Equalizer paired up with the 200 CRX crossover and maybe the Orion 200 DAB Dual amp balancer. 

Basically think of the din connection as being an early form of symbilink like Zapco has. By using Orion's components, the din cable eliminated noise (like distortion) so that a clean signal is through all connections.


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

yea i understand what the din is for/does,but i feel $400 is very fair price considering its condition.and if someone has a 97 3 or any other concept pieces this would be a nice addition to a collection or installation


----------



## GEM-592 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm the guy who just won on ebay.

No worries about DIN cable, I already have several, and none is required anyhow as you may know. (According to the manual, none was originally included btw). I appreciate fast as possible ship!


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

thank you,will be heading your way tomarrow


----------



## GEM-592 (Feb 18, 2013)

much appreciated ...


----------

